# Pegasus kit



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I read over on SSM that Moebius is planning to release the Pegasus around the middle of 2012.
Someone said they heard a rumor that she would be in a smaller scale than the Galactica.
I truly hope that is not the case. I think that would be a huge mistake!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

According to the description on Cult's site, it's the same scale as the Moebius Galactica. 

Link: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Battles...ON_p_1976.html


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

fire91bird said:


> According to the description on Cult's site, it's the same scale as the Moebius Galactica.
> 
> Link: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Battles...ON_p_1976.html


That's what I get for listening to rumors and not doing research myself.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

A pre-order price like that is awesome. Definitely interested in doing the pre-order.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Darkhunter said:


> That's what I get for listening to rumors and not doing research myself.


Bobby, what am I going to do with you? We need to get together again.

Steve


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just pre-ordered both the Pegasus and Munster's house from Cult's. Excellent!!!


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Bobby, what am I going to do with you? We need to get together again.
> 
> Steve


LOL! I know, some things never change. 
We do need to get together soon!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmmm, I wonder if the 2 Battlestar kits can be kit bashed with one another....hmmmmmm...........


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Pre-ordered!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if the 2 Battlestar kits can be kit bashed with one another....hmmmmmm...........


Sure. Build the Galactica, build the Pegasus, hold one in each hand, then bash 'em together.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

I ordered mine cant wait just made a bigger case for my fleet so i could get it to fit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Sure. Build the Galactica, build the Pegasus, hold one in each hand, then bash 'em together.


LOL That's what I would call a meeting of the minds, not exactly what I had in mind. And wouldn't that defeat the purpose of building them??


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like that one better then the G. It looks more like the original show.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> LOL That's what I would call a meeting of the minds, not exactly what I had in mind. And wouldn't that defeat the purpose of building them??


I suppose you could just hold a boxed kit in each hand and bash those together, but where would the fun be in that?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You've got a point there. But then again why would any one want to mess them up by bashing 2 built models together???


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I suppose you could just hold a boxed kit in each hand and bash those together, but where would the fun be in that?


Zombie, what'ca do is place both kits in one box, throw in an open tube of Testors, close the box, and shake!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Never cared for the Pegasus.

Seems like a longer wait now to get a Raptor.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

seaQuest said:


> Zombie, what'ca do is place both kits in one box, throw in an open tube of Testors, close the box, and shake!


The Battlestar Schrodenger?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P said:


> The Battlestar Schrodenger?


Catty, John.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Never cared for the Pegasus.
> 
> Seems like a longer wait now to get a Raptor.


_If_ we get one. I recall Moebius stating they were _considering_ the possibility of producing a Raptor kit, but that was quite some time ago and I haven't heard anything one way or the other since.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

I love the Pegasus design, I can't wait to get this kit.


----------

